# الى الاخ محمد طارق محمد وجميع المهتمين بالهيدروجين كوقود



## مصطفى محمد جمال (7 مايو 2007)

تحية طيبية وبعد اما بخصوص طلبكم المتعلق بما هية غاز الهيدروجين فانا ااسف عن تاخرى عليكم بالرد للولا اننى قلت ذلك والان افض على نظرا وتعجب كيف غاز بهذة الامكانية ولايستخدم الى الان فى بلاد العرب الموضوع من الموسوعة العلمية المترجمة طبعة بيروت 
اولا حدود الانفجارمن الحجم كنسبة مئوية والفرق بين الهيدروجين والبنزين والسولار 
الهيدروجين الدنيا 4.0 العيا75.0
البنزين 1.3 68
السولار 0.7 5.0
ثانيا نطاق الانفجار
الهيدروجين 71
البنزين 68 
السولار 4.3
ثالثا درجة الاشتعال 
الهيدروجين 580
البنزين 590
السولار 250
 وبعد فهذا ما استطعت توثيقة الان ولن اكتب شيئا من راسى احتراما لعقلية المهندسين العرب عموما فساوالى عليكم فيضا موثق اكثر املك الوثائق نعم املكها ولله الحمد ولكن الصعوبة فى البحث عن شيئا معين عذرا اخوانى ويااخى محمد تحديدا على القطع ولو اننى لااريدة الااننى ما زلت فى النقاهه وعز على ان اكون غافلا فقلت ابحث لك عما تريد وهو جزء من كل انشاء الله اكمله بعد تمام الشفاء نسالكم الدعاء وعلى كل من يعلم ان يقول فى الامر عسى الله ان يجعله فى ميزاننا يوم يبعثون
والسلام عليكم والباقى اكتبة فى الردود انشاء الواحد الاحد والى اللقاء


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (7 مايو 2007)

*الاخ العزيز مصطفى محمد جمال*

انشاء الله تكوم بالسلامة وانشاء الله يكون مرضك سحابة صيف بأذن الله 

وماريد اخذ من وقتك بس عندى طلب بسيط حبيت اسالك سؤال بسيط هل هاى الخارطة الالكترونية (الخاصة بالرنين تعمل ام هناك مخططات اخرى للعملية واذا هناك ممكن ترسلها )

ولو بيها شوية تعب
الخارطة بالاسفل

تحياتى

اخوك محمد
7\5\2007


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (13 مايو 2007)

صديقى العزيز محمد طارق محمد تحية طيبة وبعد الف شكر على دعائكم واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله اما بخصوص المخطط الذى تطلبة فلا اظن انه عند احد لانه يندرج على ما اعتقد فى حقوق الملكية الفكرية وانت كيف حالك يارجل لماذا لم ترد بشان المعلومات الوارده اعلاه ام انها ليست جديدة ام ماذا باقى المعلومات لدى بالهيدروجين خاصة بالفيزياء الكمية اى القنابل فما فوق واتمنى ان اكون اشبعت رغبتكم بالمعلومات انشاء الله واسال الله واياكم التثبيت وعدم الغرور وجعلنا دائما عونا لبعضنا البعض 
انتظر ردكم وانا فى غاية الانتظار اخوك مصطفى محمد جمال


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (16 مايو 2007)

*الاخ العزيز مصطفى محمد جمال المحترم مع التحية*

الاخ العزيز مصطفى محمد جمال 

معلومات مفيدة جدا واشكرا عليها كثيرا وضحتنا اشياء مهمة

اسف لتاخرى بالرد وذالك لانشغالى بامور الحياة وجنابكم اعلم 

واما بالنسبة للخريطة مال ستانلى انى عندى نوعين من الخرايط الى تخص الموضوع

والان عندى محاولة لتنفيذ التجرة والتوفيق من الله

مع التحية

اخوك محمد
16\5


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (19 مايو 2007)

*الاخ مصطفى*

السلام عليكم


الخريطة تعمل اخ مصطفى تحياتى الك


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (25 مايو 2007)

الاخ الغالى محمد طارق محمد 
تحية طيبة وبعد اشكر اهتمامك بالبحث العلمى والمحاولة ككل وكنت اتمنى والله ان تكون جارى اوما شابهه ذلك وادعو لك الله بالتوفيق فى المحاولة اما سبب امنيتى فهى ان الباحث مهما علا شانة اوقل بعد قليل قد يفتر حماسة ان لم يجد من يشجعة ولو بكلمة وهذا هو حال الانسان دائما والحمد لله على كل حال امنيتى الاخيرة ان تكون كلمتى تلك اعطتك ذلك الذى اتحدث عنة وهو الحماسة وان لاتكف ابدا فى البحث الدائم عن الحقائق فهؤلاء القوم البناءون للحضارات بحق حق لنا كعرب مسلمين ان نكون منهم ولو طال زمن الانبطاح ارضا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (26 مايو 2007)

*الاخ مصطفى محمد جمال المحترم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

*اشكرك جدا للكلمات الطيبة واللطيفة حقا اخى مصطفي*

*والحقيقة انى لم تفتر عزيمتى لحظة عن تصنيع خلية ستانلى بل انى جمعت كل المواد المطلوبة*

*الخاصة بالخلية وحاليا في طور التنفيذ والله انى هم احب تكون جارى بسبب لطفك وحسن اخلاقك*

*واهتمامك (بالحقيقة انى مو مختص بالكهرباء او الالكترونيك لذا احتاج واحد ينفذ الخريطة وبما انو *

*انى بالهند صعب تلكى واحد يشتغلها وطبعا مع صعوبة التعامل مع الهنود حيث اغلبهم لايتكلم *

*الانكليزية *


*تحياتى اخوك محمد*
*26/5/2007*


----------



## عرفات المومني (3 يونيو 2007)

إخواني الاعزاء:
شكراً لكم على المعلومات المفيدة: لقد قمت بعمل خليتين لاستخراج الهيدروجين من الماء وهما تعملان بكفائه، واحده قمت بتصميمها لتعمل للسيارات واخرى لانتاج كمية كبيره لاستخدامها في توليد الطاقة، المشكلة ليست باستخراج الهيدروجين ولكن المشكلة لدي تكمن في استخدام الهيدروجين كوقود للسيارة ولو بشكل مساعد، ولكن قرأت ان اشتعال الهيدروجين اسرع من البنزين وكذلك مساحة الانتشار اكبر، فهنا سوف اواجه مشكلة بعمليت توقيت الاشتعال عن طريق البواجي داخل المحرك. فهل هنالك طريقه جيدة لتنظيم عملية الاشتعال بدون مشاكل ولكم الشكر.


----------



## ossama (15 أغسطس 2007)

شباي عندي سؤال واحد فقط اكو احد اختبر الطاقة الناتجة من الهيدروجين ايالطاقة الناتجة اكبر من الطاقة المستهلكة ولا لا وبالارقام والحقيقة لو سمحتوا واعطيكم فكرة للاختبار انو انجيب هاي الخلية ونحلل بها الماء لفترة من الزمن المحدد كان يكون ربع ساعة وهاي العملية بوجود دائرة الرنين ونحسب معدل استهلاك الطاقة وبعدين نحلل الماء مباشرة من مصدر الطاقة البطارية وبدون الدائرة الرنينيةولمدة ربع ساعة اي نفس الزمن الاول واذا كان ناتج اهيدروجين من حجم اقل من التجربة بواسطة الدائرة الرنينية مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار لحجم الطاقة المستهلكة بكلتا الحالتين فان الخلية ناجحة واعطوني الارقام ةالي تحصلون عليها حتى نحدد كفائتها بصورة عملية وشكرا ونرجو الرد


----------



## subcoold (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحة يا جماعة انا مش قادر افهم خالص الخريطة دي بتتعمل ازاي وبعدين انا مش قادر اصدق انها ممكن تطلع كمية هايدروجين يكفي لتحريك محرك سيارة
ارجو التوضيح و الاحاطة 
شكرا


----------



## umar_alzoubi (10 سبتمبر 2007)

هل من احد قام بالتجربة ؟ ام الجميع "......سوف............." يقومون بها !!!!!


----------



## هاشم102 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الكرام 
اريد ان اقول لكم انني جربت هذه الخلية بيدي وعملت كل ما هو مذكور في المخططات طبعا في البداية كان هناك خطا في الدارة لم اركبها بشكل صحيح فلم احصل على شىء ولكن بعد تصحيح الخطا عملت الدارة بشكل كامل وبنفس ما ترونه في ملفات الفيديو 

الشىء الاخر اجريت حسابات الكفاءة ووجدت انها تنتج اضعاف وعاء التحليل حسب ارقامي 
هناك كفاءة مايقارب حوالي خمسة اضعاف . 

الطريقة صحيحة وناجحة ولكن هناك عيب في الطريقة وهي ان الطاقة الداخلة تساوي الناتجة حسب قانون انحفاظ الطاقة وهذا ما يناقض الفكرة التي طرحها المخترع ماير .


ولكن لاتيأسوا فهذه الطريقة في انتاج الهدروجين لها فوائد هامة جدا جدا جدا يمكن الاستفادة منها اعمل عليها حاليا وان شاء الله اوافيكم بها مستقبلا .


----------



## رافد الصالح (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع 
ولكب من كتب معلومه ايجابية به


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم هذة الرسمه بتاعه استالى ماير على ما اعتقد هى تعمل والدليل على انها تعمل ان احد المهرة فى صناعه الدوائر الالكترونية صممها لى وجربتها ولكن تعطل فيها شيء لسوء استخدامى على ما اظن ولكن هيصلحها ان شاء الله


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 يونيو 2009)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم هذة الرسمه بتاعه استالى ماير على ما اعتقد هى تعمل والدليل على انها تعمل ان احد المهرة فى صناعه الدوائر الالكترونية صممها لى وجربتها ولكن تعطل فيها شيء لسوء استخدامى على ما اظن ولكن هيصلحها ان شاء الله




ومن قال لك انه من تصميم استانلى ماير 

تلك الدوائر اجتهادات 
لان ماير قتل حتى لايعطى اسرار اختراعه وينتهى خبر تلك السيارة

ثانيا تم كتابتة لك كل النصائح والارشادات حتى تنتج كميات كبيرة من الغاز ولكنك لا تتبعها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ولا اعلم لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mero31000 (20 يونيو 2009)

عايزين كتب او اى مرجع فى الموضوع ده


----------

